# BBB(Big bad black) algae



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

I have two manazanta branches in my 60 gallon aquarium. Recently, I found some black algae looks like a fluffy beard growing on my driftwood. When I try to pick it off, it come apart. It only seems to grow on my driftwood, and not on anything else. It is not that invasive, they are just a clump is certain places (mostly on bottom of the driftwood). Does anyone know what it is and how to get rid of it?

Thanks


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

By your description, it sounds lik BBA or Black Beard Algae. To remove it, you can try injecting some Flourish Excel directly into the BBA. It should turn red then white and die off. You could also remove the wood and bleach the BBA or use peroxide on it. I've used bleach befoe but never tried the peroxide method. 

As for keeping it from coming back, good CO2 levels are supposed to keep it away but it hasn't been working in my case 

Now that you know what it is you can do a search on BBA and even visit the Algae Finder for more information.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

ahhh...I see now. Thanks for identifying the algae.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

for future reference:

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/mb/mb95.html


----------



## cornhusker (Nov 19, 2005)

*bba*

Matpat,i too have had trouble with bba even when using co2 to the point of fish gasping,then backing off. had trouble with regulator,so i sent back to factory to repair.in meantime i started using EXCELL.best thing i've ever done. received back regulator that was running five tanks and sold every thing.my 75 is only tank on press.co2,and i also add a bit of excell to it. i currently have 7 tanks on this magic pohent and could not be more pleased.NO more bba on plumbing,powerheads,and of course plants.it is such a pleasure to look into a clean tank.SOOOOOOO much less work. regards,cornhusker  :thumbsup:


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

ahhh...I see now. Thanks for your tips!


----------

